# Joker: Hat Arthur seine Nachbarin Sophie umgebracht?



## AndreLinken (7. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Hat Arthur seine Nachbarin Sophie umgebracht?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker: Hat Arthur seine Nachbarin Sophie umgebracht?*


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2019)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Hat Arthur seine Nachbarin Sophie umgebracht?* gefragt.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> ...


Spoiler und so?


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2019)

Spoiler steht im Text drin. Bevor er das aufklärt. Trotzdem unglücklich platziert wenn man den Text so einfach mal überfliegt.


----------



## Rabowke (7. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Spoiler und so?


... für jemanden der den Film noch nicht gesehen hat, ist das kein echter Spoiler. Ich wusste bislang nicht einmal das Arthur eine Nachbarin mit Namens Sophie hatte. Ergänzend hierzu steht ja in der News dass diese Frage, selbst wenn man den Film gesehen hat, offen im Raum steht.


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... für jemanden der den Film noch nicht gesehen hat, ist das kein echter Spoiler. Ich wusste bislang nicht einmal das Arthur eine Nachbarin mit Namens Sophie hatte.


Natürlich ist das ein Spoiler. Wenn man jetzt den Film zum ersten Mal sieht und Sophie auf der Leinwand erscheint, weiß man, daß sie zumindest verschwinden, wenn nicht gar als Leiche enden wird.

Ein Wissensvorsprung - nichts anderes ist ja ein *Spoiler *per Definition - den man vor dieser Titelzeile noch nicht hatte.

Besser wäre gewesen _"Gerücht über ein mögliches Mordopfer des Jokers" _oder _"Theorie über Sophie"_


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Spoiler. Wenn man jetzt den Film zum ersten Mal sieht und Sophie auf der Leinwand erscheint, weiß man, daß sie zumindest verschwinden, wenn nicht gar als Leiche enden wird.


 Es kann sein...

… dass sie im Film als Leiche auftaucht, ohne dass man den Mörder sieht
… dass man einen "Schatten" als Mörder sieht
… dass der Joker sie tötet, es aber alles andere als sicher ist, ob es nicht nur ein Tagtraum gewesen sein kann
… dass sie im Film von anderen vermisst wird und man lediglich vermutet, sie wäre ermordet worden.
… dass sie einfach irgendwann nicht mehr auftaucht, so wie es bei etlichen Charakteren in Filmen ist, aber manche Zuschauer spinnen sich daher dann was zusammen.

D.h. an sich weiß man nichts, außer dass man NICHT sieht, dass der Joker sie definitiv und innerhalb der Film-Realität bestätigt getötet hat. Da ich den Film gesehen hab kann ich sagen: dieser "Wissensvorsprung" tut dem Film 100-pro keinen Abbruch, außer vlt. man würde ohne die Info im Kinosessel sitzen und sich fragen, ob er sie sichtbar töten wird. Denn in dem Fall weiß halt dann, dass man das nicht sehen wird bzw. sich nicht sicher sein wird. Aber selbst das würde ich nicht als schlimm empfinden, das ist eine winzige Info, die aus meiner Sicht rein gar nichts der Spannung nehmen wird. Da gibt es etliche Filme, in denen allein durch einen normalen Trailer deutlich wichtigere Dinge schon verraten werden. 

Trotzdem hätte man die News natürlich neutraler formulieren können.


----------



## BubbaSmith (7. November 2019)

"Die meisten Leute, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, denken, dass er sie nicht getötet hat. Sie verstehen die grundlegende Idee, dass er nur diejenigen Leute umbringt, die ihm Böses getan haben. Sie hatte damit nichts zu tun. Die meisten Leute verstehen, dass er trotz seiner dunklen Seite nach einem gewissen Code lebt."

Leute tut mir leid aber jemand der sowas von sich gibt weiß nicht was der Joker wirklich ist.
So wie der Film ist kann man das auch stehen lassen, denn das war kein Joker Film, sondern über einen Verzweifelten Mann der von der Welt beschissen behandelt wird.
Aber es gab halt keinen Wahnsinn und seine Lache war ja ne Krankheit.


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte man die News natürlich neutraler formulieren können.


Eben.
Und gerade Redakteure und Newsersteller sind doch Spracharbeiter, Fabrikanten des geschliffenen Wortes, Informationsgestalter, Verbalakrobaten - sollte es ihnen mit den beruflich erlernten Mitteln und Methoden nicht möglich sein, andere Expressionen für das Vermitteln bestimmter "Überwissens" Aspekte zu eruieren?

Ich kann doch beispielsweise von der "Familienbeziehung" in den klassischen _Star Wars _Filmen sprechen, von den "unvorhergesehenen Ereignissen" der zweiten Hälfte von _From Dusk till Dawn_, der "Wahrheit" in _Soilent Green_ oder der "Familie von Norman Bates" in _Psycho_, ohne die jeweiligen Spoiler zu verraten, aber trotzdem so, daß jeder, der den Film gesehen hat, weiß, worum es geht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2019)

BubbaSmith schrieb:


> "Die meisten Leute, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, denken, dass er sie nicht getötet hat. Sie verstehen die grundlegende Idee, dass er nur diejenigen Leute umbringt, die ihm Böses getan haben. Sie hatte damit nichts zu tun. Die meisten Leute verstehen, dass er trotz seiner dunklen Seite nach einem gewissen Code lebt."
> 
> Leute tut mir leid aber jemand der sowas von sich gibt weiß nicht was der Joker wirklich ist.
> So wie der Film ist kann man das auch stehen lassen, denn das war kein Joker Film, sondern über einen Verzweifelten Mann der von der Welt beschissen behandelt wird.
> Aber es gab halt keinen Wahnsinn und seine Lache war ja ne Krankheit.


 1: teilweise solltest du das spoilern

2. 



Spoiler



keinen Wahnsinn? ^^  Er hat sich große Teile seiner positiven Erlebnisse einfach nur eingebildet, er tötet jemanden, der zwar nicht immer nett war, sich aber eher als Freund darstellt, ohne Vorwarnung und ohne Streit mit einem Stich durch das Auge ins Gehirn und lässt einen Zeugen einfach gehen, er erschießt live im TV jemanden, er hält sich angesichts dieser beiden Morde offenbar für legitimiert dafür und auch für unangreifbar - wenn DAS kein Wahnsinn ist, was denn bitte dann??? Natürlich wird das Verhalten durch seine negativen Erlebnisse gefördert, und das Lachen per se ist kein "Wahnsinn" - aber große Teile des Handeln basieren auf Wahnsinn bzw. um es weniger populistisch zu sagen: auf extremen psychischen Störungen. Niemand mit normalem Verstand oder der mit solchen Erkrankungen gut mit Medikamenten versorgt wird würde solche Dinge tun. Jemand "normales" würde vlt mit einer solchen negativen Lebenserfahrung ebenfalls zu Gewalt neigen, vlt sogar mal jemanden ermorden - aber dann eher heimlich oder im Affekt, nicht aber auf diese Weise. und er würde sich nicht einbilden, dass seine Nachbarin seine Freundin sei und er ein super Stand-up-Comedian und kein Versager sei.


3. 



Spoiler



selbst wenn der Joker in dem Film nicht wahnsinnig war: Wer hat denn festgelegt, dass der "echte" Joker dem Wahnsinn verfallen ist? Steht das in den Orignal-Joker-Charakterbeschreibungen so drin?


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (7. November 2019)

auch ich danke für Spoiler in der Überschrift.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. November 2019)

> Hat Arthur seine Nachbarin Sophie umgebracht?


Nichts gesehen, was darauf hindeutet, wie kommt man auf die Frage?



Spoiler



Und selbst wenn ich gesehen hätte, wie er sie tötet, würde das noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass es auch wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## Robertius (7. November 2019)

Die Überschrift ist wirklich nicht sehr gelungen. Jemand, der den Film noch nicht gsehen hat, wird nun nicht mehr unbedarft rangehen und sich jedesmal, wenn die Nachbarin im Bild ist fragen, wann kommt denn nun besagte Szene, die diese Frage aufwirft.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist wirklich nicht sehr gelungen. Jemand, der den Film noch nicht gsehen hat, wird nun nicht mehr unbedarft rangehen und sich jedesmal, wenn die Nachbarin im Bild ist fragen, wann kommt denn nun besagte Szene, die diese Frage aufwirft.



Wenn du beim Angucken DARAN denkst, läuft echt irgendwas falsch. Da gibt es so viel im Film, was dich packen wird, dass du sicher nicht ausgerechnet DIESE Frage im Kopf haben wirst - zumal ja nirgends auch nur ein Wort davon steht, dass eine bestimmte Szene die Frage aufwirft  


@Schalkmund: ich finde, 



Spoiler



dass man sich sehr wohl die Frage stellen kann. Er geht ja zur Nachbarin im Glauben, er sei ihr "Freund", und merkt dann, dass sie ihn offenbar kaum kennt - sie fragt ja noch "sie sind doch mein Nachbar, oder...?" . In dem Wahn, in dem der Joker ist, kann man sich sehr gut vorstellen, dass er sie dann auch umgebracht hat, weil er es nicht wahrhaben will, und die Sache nicht nur einfach auf sich beruhen lässt. Ich bin zwar zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass er sie nicht getötet hat, kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man sich da nicht so sicher ist.


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Angucken DARAN denkst, läuft echt irgendwas falsch. Da gibt es so viel im Film, was dich packen wird, dass du sicher nicht ausgerechnet DIESE Frage im Kopf haben wirst - zumal ja nirgends auch nur ein Wort davon steht, dass eine bestimmte Szene die Frage aufwirft
> 
> 
> @Schalkmund: ich finde,
> ...


Das weiss man ja nicht, wenn man den Titel der News liest und den Film nicht gesehen hat. ICH werde jetzt eben garantiert darauf achten.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das weiss man ja nicht, wenn man den Titel der News liest und den Film nicht gesehen hat.


 deswegen stelle ich das ja auch klar, dass es vlt gar nicht eine bestimmte Szene sein muss, wegen der man die Überlegung anstellt.



> ICH werde jetzt eben garantiert darauf achten.


 Das denke ich nicht, das ist ja der Punkt. Der Film wird dich vermutlich so "beschäftigen", dass du da IMHO gar nicht mehr dran denkst.


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> deswegen stelle ich das ja auch klar, dass es vlt gar nicht eine bestimmte Szene sein muss, wegen der man die Überlegung anstellt.
> 
> Das denke ich nicht, das ist ja der Punkt. Der Film wird dich vermutlich so "beschäftigen", dass du da IMHO gar nicht mehr dran denkst.


Oder ich konzentrier/fokussiere mich genau darauf, dass ich viel verpasse.
Nehmen wir als mein persönliches Extrembeispiel "Donnie Darko". Da passiert sehr viel. Nach x Mal schauen, kann man auch mehr auf Details achten. Ich weiss das inzwischen. 
Ich kenne "Joker" noch nicht und weiss nicht was mich erwartet, was für mich IMMER ein Pluspunkt ist. Jetzt "muss" ich, nach der Überschrift, zwangsläufig auf dieses Detail schauen.. Wenn auch unbewusst.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oder ich konzentrier/fokussiere mich genau darauf, dass ich viel verpasse.
> Nehmen wir als mein persönliches Extrembeispiel "Donnie Darko". Da passiert sehr viel. Nach x Mal schauen, kann man auch mehr auf Details achten. Ich weiss das inzwischen.
> Ich kenne "Joker" noch nicht und weiss nicht was mich erwartet, was für mich IMMER ein Pluspunkt ist. Jetzt "muss" ich, nach der Überschrift, zwangsläufig auf dieses Detail schauen.. Wenn auch unbewusst.


 Es ist echt nur eine sehr kleine Nebenfrage und nichts Essentielles, eher so was, wo man nach dem Film vielleicht auf die Idee kommt zu überlegen "wie war das jetzt?" - mach Dir da keine Gedanken drüber. Da ist die Basis-Info zum Film, dass der Joker aus einem "Loser" wird, den die halbe Welt zu ärgern scheint, deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## Robertius (8. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Angucken DARAN denkst, läuft echt irgendwas falsch. Da gibt es so viel im Film, was dich packen wird, dass du sicher nicht ausgerechnet DIESE Frage im Kopf haben wirst - zumal ja nirgends auch nur ein Wort davon steht, dass eine bestimmte Szene die Frage aufwirft


Ich kann mein Hirn leider nie zu 100% auf Durchzug stellen und wenn ich vor dem Film diese Info habe, werde ich auch im Film darauf achten und beim Auftauchen der entsprechenden Stellen stets daran denken. Den Film kannte ich zum Glück schon, aber ich bin leidgeprüft durch einen Kumpel, der gerne mal etwas ungeschickt ist, wenn er über Serien redet.


----------

